# Rigid Versus Ryobi



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have the ridgid and can't speak for any other brands because I haven't used them, but I've been happy with it. I've used it pretty hard for 2+ years and it hasn't let me down. The major thing I don't like about it is how loud it is. If and when it craps out I'll be getting one that's much quieter.


----------



## Vender (Jan 30, 2014)

Harbor freight. I've had mine for over 7 years and never had an issue. It is loud but has been kicked dropped and keeps working. Also HF has the blade for cheap. HF does get lucky and makes a good tool once in a while.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Vender said:


> Harbor freight. I've had mine for over 7 years and never had an issue. It is loud but has been kicked dropped and keeps working. Also HF has the blade for cheap. HF does get lucky and makes a good tool once in a while.


Making a good tool is more than just longevity. I've said it a lot but design and comfort on a tool that vibrates is key. The HF will leave your hands numb and the vents suck, blowing the debris and dust every where.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone want to but a Makita Multi tool? :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Anyone want to but a Makita Multi tool? :laughing:


No, I'm done with makita


----------



## siberian (Mar 15, 2007)

Have a Porter Cable, been doing alright. Threw it in an L-Boxx and works out nice.


----------



## SticksandStones (May 13, 2013)

Had a Ryobi, bought it cause I thought I would only use it once in a while, POS !! that sumbitch got so hot cutting door jambs for laminate floors, I couldn't hold onto it. Realizing how much I used/love the tool, I bought the Porter Cable and have had no problems. Love the tool-less blade change as well!


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I had the Bosch and the battery contacts were going bad, would shut off with full battery, hit it and it would work.....got irratating as HELL! Bought Milwaukee, very satisfifed with it and they have a ton of 12v options. I just got the Dewalt 20v and extremely happy with that one too, I will be torn on which to use at this point, love the Dewalt tool less blade change though.


----------



## Tom thumb (Aug 29, 2015)

I love my rigid multi tool... it hasn't let me down yet, but I also only use it at home not at work so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I have the fien, it's a great tool. If that isn't an option, I'd look at Makita and Bosch. As far as cordless is concerned, I've used the milwaukee, and it works good, but I've heard really good things about the bosch and dewalt.

The dremal and rigid are patheticly underpowered, and the rigid is not very ergonomic for me.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TempestV said:


> I have the fien, it's a great tool. If that isn't an option, I'd look at Makita and Bosch. As far as cordless is concerned, I've used the milwaukee, and it works good, but I've heard really good things about the bosch and dewalt.
> 
> The dremal and rigid are patheticly underpowered, and the rigid is not very ergonomic for me.


Ri*d*gid

F*ei*n

Drem*e*l



sheeesh


----------

